# No soundcard on Thinkpad X250

## liquidvel

Hello,

im new to gentoo, but all is running so far besides the sound.

I'm running a Thinkpad X250 and have no audio. 

I even cannot find a soundcard. All I did so far was installing media-sound/alsa-utils.

```
> lscpi -v | grep -A4 -i "audio"

00:03.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation Broadwell-U Audio Controller (rev 09)

   Subsystem: Lenovo Broadwell-U Audio Controller

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 45

   Memory at f1230000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

   Capabilities: <access denied>

   Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

--

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation Wildcat Point-LP High Definition Audio Controller (rev 03)

   Subsystem: Lenovo Wildcat Point-LP High Definition Audio Controller

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 32, IRQ 44

   Memory at f1234000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

   Capabilities: <access denied>

   Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

> sudo aplay -L

null

    Discard all samples (playback) or generate zero samples (capture)

> sudo aplay -l

aplay: device_list:272: no soundcards found...

> find /lib/modules -iname *snd*

zsh: no matches found: *snd*

```

I did not configure the kernel like here, because I dont know which driver too choose in

```

<*> Advanced Linux Sound Architecture --->

            [*] PCI sound devices  --->

                Select the driver for your audio controller.

```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

liquidvel,

Welcome to Gentoo.

You have two sound cards. Both need snd_hda_intel for the PCI end but we don't know which codecs you need.

Building them all is harmless.

```
Thats   │ │    [*]   PCI sound devices  --->                                    │ │  

  │ │          HD-Audio  ---> 
```

and in the HD-Audio  ---> menu

```
  │ │    <M> HD Audio PCI                                                 │ │  

  │ │    [*] Build hwdep interface for HD-audio driver                    │ │  

  │ │    [ ] Allow dynamic codec reconfiguration                          │ │  

  │ │    [ ] Support digital beep via input layer                         │ │  

  │ │    [ ] Support initialization patch loading for HD-audio            │ │  

  │ │    <M> Build Realtek HD-audio codec support                         │ │  

  │ │    <M> Build Analog Device HD-audio codec support                   │ │  

  │ │    <M> Build IDT/Sigmatel HD-audio codec support                    │ │  

  │ │    <M> Build VIA HD-audio codec support                             │ │  

  │ │    <M> Build HDMI/DisplayPort HD-audio codec support                │ │  

  │ │    < > Build Cirrus Logic codec support                             │ │  

  │ │    <M> Build Conexant HD-audio codec support                        │ │  

  │ │    < > Build Creative CA0110-IBG codec support                      │ │  

  │ │    < > Build Creative CA0132 codec support                          │ │  

  │ │    <M> Build C-Media HD-audio codec support                         │ │  

  │ │    < > Build Silicon Labs 3054 HD-modem codec support               │ │  

  │ │    -M- Enable generic HD-audio codec parser                
```

Once you rebuild your kernel and reboot, you should find that /dev/snd is populated.

That's only the start. As you have two sound cards, the system will default to using the one discovered first. That will be the one at PCI address 00:03.0.

That may not be what you want, but after 

```
alsamixer -c0 
```

and

```
alsamixer -c1
```

shows you the controls on each card, we can sort out which is which.

----------

## liquidvel

Hi,

but "PCI sound devices" has also an asterisk. I dont have any devices selected in its list yet because I dont know which one. What do I have to select here? The codecs refer to "HD Audio" and not to "PCI sound devices", don't they.

----------

## Jaglover

liquidvel,

HD-Audio is enabled when you enable PCI sound devices, you do not need anything selected there. Selecting correct HD-Audio module is easyest if you have a live CD which can handle your sound. Example:

```
 $ aplay -l

**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****

card 0: PCH [HDA Intel PCH], device 0: ALC892 Analog [ALC892 Analog]

...
```

Now I can select correct module for my codec.

```
CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_REALTEK: 

Say Y or M here to include Realtek HD-audio codec support in 

snd-hda-intel driver, such as ALC880.    
```

Or you can just enable all of them as modules and see which one works.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

liquidvel,

Until recently, HD-Audio was inside the PCI sound devices menu.

It still has to be selected or HD-Audio is hidden but you do not need anything inside the PCI sound devices menu.

This is just an example of the kernel configuration menu system being rearranged.

----------

## liquidvel

@NeddySeagoon: So i rebuild the kernel with all the modules in you post marked as <M>.

```
sudo make && sudo modules_install

sudo make install

reboot
```

If I go to the menuconfig again all codecs are unselected again? Where the modules installed anyway?

Also aplay -l still gives me no result.

I then booted with USB, here the alsamixer command works.

```
cat /proc/asound/card1/codec* | grep Codec

Codec: Realtek ALC3232

```

Can I just compile the Realtek module into the kernel?

----------

## Jaglover

Yes you can. (Sometimes it is beneficial to have it as a module, when debugging for instance.)

----------

## liquidvel

So this time I've saved the kernel config correctly and rebuild the kernel.

```

 ~ find /lib/modules/4.14.83-gentoo/ -type f

/lib/modules/4.14.83-gentoo/modules.alias.bin

/lib/modules/4.14.83-gentoo/modules.symbols

/lib/modules/4.14.83-gentoo/modules.order

/lib/modules/4.14.83-gentoo/modules.builtin.bin

/lib/modules/4.14.83-gentoo/modules.softdep

/lib/modules/4.14.83-gentoo/modules.devname

/lib/modules/4.14.83-gentoo/modules.dep.bin

/lib/modules/4.14.83-gentoo/kernel/fs/efivarfs/efivarfs.ko

/lib/modules/4.14.83-gentoo/kernel/sound/pci/hda/snd-hda-codec-via.ko

/lib/modules/4.14.83-gentoo/kernel/sound/pci/hda/snd-hda-codec-generic.ko

/lib/modules/4.14.83-gentoo/kernel/sound/pci/hda/snd-hda-codec-analog.ko

/lib/modules/4.14.83-gentoo/kernel/sound/pci/hda/snd-hda-codec-idt.ko

/lib/modules/4.14.83-gentoo/kernel/sound/pci/hda/snd-hda-codec-hdmi.ko

/lib/modules/4.14.83-gentoo/kernel/sound/pci/hda/snd-hda-codec-conexant.ko

/lib/modules/4.14.83-gentoo/kernel/sound/pci/hda/snd-hda-codec-realtek.ko

/lib/modules/4.14.83-gentoo/kernel/sound/pci/hda/snd-hda-codec-cmedia.ko

/lib/modules/4.14.83-gentoo/kernel/net/netfilter/xt_nat.ko

/lib/modules/4.14.83-gentoo/kernel/net/netfilter/xt_addrtype.ko

/lib/modules/4.14.83-gentoo/kernel/net/netfilter/nf_nat_sip.ko

/lib/modules/4.14.83-gentoo/kernel/net/netfilter/xt_LOG.ko

/lib/modules/4.14.83-gentoo/kernel/net/netfilter/nf_nat_ftp.ko

/lib/modules/4.14.83-gentoo/kernel/net/netfilter/nf_nat_irc.ko

/lib/modules/4.14.83-gentoo/kernel/net/netfilter/nf_log_common.ko

/lib/modules/4.14.83-gentoo/kernel/net/netfilter/nf_nat.ko

/lib/modules/4.14.83-gentoo/kernel/net/netfilter/xt_mark.ko

/lib/modules/4.14.83-gentoo/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/nf_log_arp.ko

/lib/modules/4.14.83-gentoo/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/ipt_MASQUERADE.ko

/lib/modules/4.14.83-gentoo/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/nf_nat_masquerade_ipv4.ko

/lib/modules/4.14.83-gentoo/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/nf_log_ipv4.ko

/lib/modules/4.14.83-gentoo/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/iptable_nat.ko

/lib/modules/4.14.83-gentoo/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/nf_nat_ipv4.ko

/lib/modules/4.14.83-gentoo/kernel/net/ipv6/netfilter/nf_log_ipv6.ko

/lib/modules/4.14.83-gentoo/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/intel/iwlwifi/iwlwifi.ko

/lib/modules/4.14.83-gentoo/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/intel/iwlwifi/mvm/iwlmvm.ko

/lib/modules/4.14.83-gentoo/kernel/drivers/thermal/x86_pkg_temp_thermal.ko

/lib/modules/4.14.83-gentoo/modules.dep

/lib/modules/4.14.83-gentoo/modules.alias

/lib/modules/4.14.83-gentoo/modules.builtin

/lib/modules/4.14.83-gentoo/modules.symbols.bin

```

When I enter modprobe and press TAB to auto-complete I can only select the snd-hda-codec-generic or -realtek.

```

 ~ lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

snd_hda_codec_realtek    81920  0

snd_hda_codec_generic    73728  1 snd_hda_codec_realtek

iwlmvm                311296  0

iwlwifi               258048  1 iwlmvm

x86_pkg_temp_thermal    16384  0

efivarfs               16384  1

 ~ ls -l /dev/snd

total 0

crw-rw---- 1 root audio 116,  1 Dec 10 22:07 seq

crw-rw---- 1 root audio 116, 33 Dec 10 22:07 timer

 ~ aplay -l

aplay: device_list:272: no soundcards found...

```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

liquidvel,

Make friends with wgetpaste and use it to put your dmesg onto a pastebin site.

Tell us the URL so we can find it.

Its far to big to fit into a post.

----------

## liquidvel

Hi,

this is a nice tool btw. Here you go: http://bpaste.net/show/5c67ae0cc908

----------

## NeddySeagoon

liquidvel,

It says 

```
[    2.097030] ALSA device list:

[    2.099602]   No soundcards found.
```

but I was hoping for some hints as to why not. There are none.

Lets try some analysis.

Can you pastebin your kernel .config file please?

----------

## liquidvel

Sure, here: http://bpaste.net/show/2ab7cfa9ab3d

----------

## Anon-E-moose

What does "lspci  -nnk" show?

You can just pull out the piece that shows audio

----------

## NeddySeagoon

liquidvel,

You will probably need

```
# CONFIG_SND_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set
```

if you want HDMI sound ever.

These warnings are new to me

```
#

# Set to Y if you want auto-loading the codec driver

#
```

but we know you want Realtek from an earlier post.

Going back to dmesg

```
[    0.894283] hdaudio hdaudioC1D0: Unable to bind the codec
```

Thats Card 1, Device 0, 

```
[    2.035296] hdaudio hdaudioC0D0: Unable to bind the codec
```

so both your sound cards are seen and it is a codec problem.

Build CONFIG_SND_HDA as a module, so we can play with modprobe.

----------

## liquidvel

 *Quote:*   

> What does "lspci -nnk" show? 

 

```

00:03.0 Audio device [0403]: Intel Corporation Broadwell-U Audio Controller [8086:160c] (rev 09)

        Subsystem: Lenovo Broadwell-U Audio Controller [17aa:2226]

        Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

00:14.0 USB controller [0c03]: Intel Corporation Wildcat Point-LP USB xHCI Controller [8086:9cb1] (rev 03)

        Subsystem: Lenovo Wildcat Point-LP USB xHCI Controller [17aa:2226]

--

00:1b.0 Audio device [0403]: Intel Corporation Wildcat Point-LP High Definition Audio Controller [8086:9ca0] (rev 03)

        Subsystem: Lenovo Wildcat Point-LP High Definition Audio Controller [17aa:2226]

        Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

00:1c.0 PCI bridge [0604]: Intel Corporation Wildcat Point-LP PCI Express Root Port #6 [8086:9c9a] (rev e3)

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

```

 *Quote:*   

> Build CONFIG_SND_HDA as a module, so we can play with modprobe.

 

How can i do this. Editing the .config directly with vim has no effect?

sudo make config starts the command line assistent and I have to go through each step.

I did it with menuconfig and "HELP'  and / but I cannot find the related menu item.

Only found this?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  Symbol: SND_HDA [=y]                                                                                                                                                                                                                  │   
> 
>   │ Type  : tristate                                                                                                                                                                                                                      │   
> ...

 

----------

## Jaglover

Don't edit .config directly, it has complicated internal dependencies which need to be handled. What NeddySeagoon meant is build the realtek driver as module.

----------

## Anon-E-moose

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1035972-start-0.html -- No sound with Broadwell-U Audio Controller

----------

## liquidvel

So i set CONFIG_SND_DYNAMIC_MINORS to yes.

This is all I've tried, still no result.

```
 /usr/src/linux grep HDMI .config

CONFIG_HDMI=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_HDMI=m

# CONFIG_HDMI_LPE_AUDIO is not set

 /usr/src/linux alsactl init

alsactl: init:1757: No soundcards found...

 /usr/src/linux 19 cd

 ~ cat /proc/asound/cards

--- no soundcards ---

 ~ sudo modprobe snd-hda-codec-realtek

 ~ sudo modprobe snd-hda-codec-hdmi

 ~ aplay -l

aplay: device_list:272: no soundcards found...

 ~ cat /proc/asound/cards

--- no soundcards ---

 ~ alsactl init

alsactl: init:1757: No soundcards found...

 ~ 19 lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

snd_hda_codec_realtek    81920  0

snd_hda_codec_generic    73728  1 snd_hda_codec_realtek

snd_hda_codec_hdmi     57344  0

iwlmvm                311296  0

x86_pkg_temp_thermal    16384  0

iwlwifi               258048  1 iwlmvm

efivarfs               16384  1

```

Here is my dmesg:  http://bpaste.net/show/ef52e042e1eb

Here is my .config: http://bpaste.net/show/bebd1c9c9950

----------

## Anon-E-moose

I'm seeing unable to bind codec messages in dmesg and alsa isn't seeing a soundcard.

```
[    2.031416] snd_hda_intel 0000:00:03.0: bound 0000:00:02.0 (ops 0xffffffff9fab6500)

[    2.034353] hdaudio hdaudioC0D0: Unable to bind the codec
```

Actually it wouldn't hurt to set all your snd* stuff to compile as modules, once you figure out which it is (it'll load automatically) you can disable the rest.

----------

## Jaglover

You mentioned some other Linux (CD?) had drivers loaded. Check out with lsmod what was loaded.

----------

## liquidvel

So I've booted with the LiveCD again. Here it seems to work, but why.

snd_hda_codec and snd_hda_core do not appear in my lsmod but this is because I've compiled it into the kernel I guess..

What I noticed: There is no  snd_hda_codec in my .config?

```
 /usr/src/linux grep -i snd_hda_codec .config

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_REALTEK=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_ANALOG=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SIGMATEL=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_VIA=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_HDMI=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CIRRUS=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CONEXANT=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CA0110=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CA0132=m

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CA0132_DSP is not set

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CMEDIA=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SI3054=m

```

When booted from LiveCD:

All available modules: https://bpaste.net/show/d0d7bee27df6

lsmod: https://bpaste.net/show/59aac4307c25

dmesg: https://bpaste.net/show/5d8c6d7c83fa

Here is my .config: http://bpaste.net/show/bebd1c9c9950

----------

## Anon-E-moose

change all of your sound stuff to be modules, hard to diagnose when they are part and part.

I select everything under sound as modules (except for the ones that make me select y/n only)

----------

## liquidvel

I did as you said, my .config looks like this now: http://bpaste.net/show/713ed50d1085

The dmesg message with not finding the codec is the same.

What else can I do.

----------

## Jaglover

Use latest kernel.

Tip: make sure you are running the kernel you think you are, uname -a.

----------

## liquidvel

Is this really necessary? What would this change? I really just want some audio  :Sad: 

It's working with the LiveCD. Also how can I upgrade the kernel?

I'm running 4.14.83

```

 [S] ~ uname -a

Linux thinkpad-x250 4.14.83-gentoo #6 SMP Fri Dec 14 17:50:49 CET 2018 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-5600U CPU @ 2.60GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

```

I'm reading this. I'm running both commands but it does not download a new kernel.

```

 [S] ~ sudo emerge --ask --update --deep --with-bdeps=y --newuse sys-kernel/gentoo-sources

 * IMPORTANT: 14 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news read to view new items.

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

 [S] ~ 130 sudo emerge --ask --update --deep --with-bdeps=y --newuse @world

 * IMPORTANT: 14 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news read to view new items.

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

WARNING: One or more updates/rebuilds have been skipped due to a dependency conflict:

x11-libs/cairo:0

  (x11-libs/cairo-1.14.12:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) conflicts with

    x11-libs/cairo[X,xcb] required by (x11-wm/i3-gaps-4.15.0.1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                   ^

    >=x11-libs/cairo-1.12.14-r4:0/0=[X,abi_x86_64(-)] required by (x11-libs/pango-1.42.4:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                                     ^

    >=x11-libs/cairo-1.12.14-r4:=[X,abi_x86_64(-)] required by (x11-libs/pango-1.42.4:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                                  ^

    >=x11-libs/cairo-1.14[glib,svg,X,abi_x86_64(-)] required by (x11-libs/gtk+-3.22.30:3/3::gentoo, installed)

                                   ^

x11-libs/pango:0

  (x11-libs/pango-1.42.4:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) conflicts with

    x11-libs/pango[X] required by (x11-wm/i3-gaps-4.15.0.1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                   ^

    x11-libs/pango[X] required by (x11-misc/rofi-1.5.1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                   ^

Nothing to merge; quitting.

```

EDIT: I did all codec as modules, but some modules i can load without an error but the dont appear within lsmod.

This is the lsmod from the LiveCD again

```

[/tmp/test, 1]: cat lsmod.txt | grep -E 'snd*'

snd_hda_codec_realtek    77824  1

snd_hda_codec_generic    61440  1 snd_hda_codec_realtek

snd_hda_codec_hdmi     49152  1

snd_hda_intel          32768  0

snd_hda_codec          90112  4 snd_hda_codec_generic,snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec_realtek

snd_hda_core           57344  5 snd_hda_codec_generic,snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_hda_codec_realtek

snd_pcm                81920  4 snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_hda_core

snd_timer              28672  1 snd_pcm

snd                    69632  8 snd_hda_codec_generic,snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_timer,thinkpad_acpi,snd_pcm

soundcore              16384  1 snd

dm_snapshot            40960  0

dm_bufio               24576  1 dm_snapshot

dm_mod                106496  7 dm_raid,dm_crypt,dm_zero,dm_log,dm_snapshot,dm_mirror,dm_bufio

```

but I can only load this ones. I can load the others via modprobe but they dont appear in lsmod. Also dmesg does not say anything about it.

```
 [S] ~ lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

snd_hda_codec_realtek    81920  0

snd_hda_codec_generic    73728  1 snd_hda_codec_realtek

snd_hda_codec_hdmi     57344  0

iwlmvm                311296  0

x86_pkg_temp_thermal    16384  0

iwlwifi               258048  1 iwlmvm

efivarfs               16384  1

```

Last edited by liquidvel on Fri Dec 14, 2018 6:40 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Jaglover

```
emerge -av1 =sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-4.19.9
```

Follow the instructions portage gives you.

Note the -1 emerge option, omitting it will record this kernel in your world file - you do not want that.

----------

## liquidvel

```
 [S] ~ sudo emerge -av1 =sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-4.19.9

zsh: sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-4.19.9 not found
```

Hm what does this do? Where is portage giving me instructions?

----------

## Anon-E-moose

You still have some of the SND_* stuff built as "Y" built in instead of modules. Built in doesn't show in lsmod.

Starting with the snd section of drivers, every spot that you have selected "*" try "M" if it succeeds then it will be a module,

there are a few selections that will only allow Y/N but those won't build as module, they're options for modules/built-in.

The problem with mixing is that some of the built-in selections won't be activated when a module is loaded after it.

That's why I said it all needs to be cohesive.

4.14.83 is a pretty new kernel, at least patch wise, and should support all your hardware.

Edit to add: 4.19.9 is new as of yesterday. If you haven't emerge --sync'd yet, then 4.19.8 should work.

----------

## Jaglover

liquidvel, 

your portage is not up to date. Anyhow, using the latest kernel was just an idea, it may not help at all.

----------

## Anon-E-moose

Evidently 4.19.9 had some verification problems https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-8290604.html#8290604

should work with a newer sync.

----------

## liquidvel

```
Starting with the snd section of drivers, every spot that you have selected "*" try "M" if it succeeds then it will be a module, 

there are a few selections that will only allow Y/N but those won't build as module, they're options for modules/built-in. 
```

What is the SND section? I pressed M on everything inside 

Device Drivers - Soundcard support - Advanded Linux Sound Architecture.

Assume I cannot change anything else to M, what to do next?

----------

## Anon-E-moose

Starting with Device-Drivers->Sound Card Support 

Then Advanced Linux Sound Architecture

And all sub areas under this should all be selected as module "M" 

Everything under HD-Audio especially HD Audio PCI which select snd_hda_intel 

Everything under Generic sound devices, etc

You just have to go through each area one by one and try to make them all modules.

If you have it selected then hit the M key if it allows it to be a module it will change other wise it won't.

After that, rebuild the kernel, and all modules then install modules and kernel and restart.

You're getting codec not bound because there are some things that are still built-in and they're trying to load but the base system which is part modular isn't loaded yet.

So you're getting screwy results.

Edit to add: This is from my laptop, it's not lenovo but does use intell stuff and is pretty similar to what you have, 

It's a section of SND* stuff and how it looks from .config

```
CONFIG_SND=m

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM=m

CONFIG_SND_HWDEP=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DEVICE=m

CONFIG_SND_RAWMIDI=m

CONFIG_SND_JACK=y

CONFIG_SND_JACK_INPUT_DEV=y

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS_PLUGINS=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM_TIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_DYNAMIC_MINORS=y

CONFIG_SND_MAX_CARDS=32

CONFIG_SND_SUPPORT_OLD_API=y

CONFIG_SND_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_SND_VMASTER=y

CONFIG_SND_DMA_SGBUF=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_MIDI_EVENT=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_MIDI=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_VIRMIDI=m

CONFIG_SND_MPU401_UART=m

CONFIG_SND_DRIVERS=y

CONFIG_SND_DUMMY=m

CONFIG_SND_ALOOP=m

CONFIG_SND_VIRMIDI=m

CONFIG_SND_SERIAL_U16550=m

CONFIG_SND_MPU401=m

CONFIG_SND_PCI=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_HWDEP=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_RECONFIG=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_REALTEK=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_HDMI=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_GENERIC=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_POWER_SAVE_DEFAULT=0

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CORE=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_I915=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_PREALLOC_SIZE=64
```

You should look something similar, where I've got "y", it's safe to be "y"

And where I have "m" you should also have it "m"

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Anon-E-moose,

Flipping to 

```
CONFIG_SND=m
```

should be enough.

When that's not built in, none of the things that depend on it can be either.

----------

## Anon-E-moose

Neddy, I wasn't sure if flipping from "y" to "m" on sound would flip everything under it automatically, or if it would just deactivate it.

----------

## Hu

 *liquidvel wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
>  [S] ~ sudo emerge -av1 =sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-4.19.9
> 
> ...

 If you use zsh, you need to quote the equal sign.  zsh has a quirk that it treats a leading equal sign as a request for special processing.  You want the equal sign to be passed through as literal text.

----------

